
Ask HN: Encrypted messaging still sucks on multi platforms - xstartup
I&#x27;ve been using all sorts of IM clients.<p>Recently, started using utox and qtox. On utox, I&#x27;ve random crashes and the Android client Antox is not that robust either.<p>There seems to be no way to disable notification in qtox on linux (gnome). I&#x27;ve tried doing everything including setting my status to busy, disabling it via gnome control center but notifications are still there.<p>I am a programmer and I like snooze all notifications.<p>Then there are apps like wire, the signal which often either need phone around or huge electron apps.<p>Is there any IM app which works on iOS, OSX, Linux, Android. These are what my family uses.<p>We share some private stuff which I do not want cloud service to retain.
======
araxhiel
Although I haven't used it as IM (I'm still toying with it), I'm on the
understanding that Keybase had a functionality that allows encrypted chats,
and groups ("teams") too. Also, it allows you to use your own PGP key.

Maybe you want to check it out to see if it fits your requirements/needs.

------
xstartup
I've tried Riot Matrix, it has same Electron issue. My family says it's not as
simple as WhatsApp. They are reluctant to use it.

